
BMW passenger car lineup lags behind Tesla Model 3 sales in August - prostoalex
https://www.autoblog.com/2018/09/06/tesla-model-3-outsells-entire-bmw-car-lineup/
======
Shivetya
I am curious, is Tesla making a profit at this volume of sales or not. I did
notice that the Atlanta delivery center was packed from end to end with model
3s in August but there were a few deliveries of S and X models as well. I am
sure it is eating into those sales. I will also be curious if the standard
range model will be available in numbers before the decked out version is sold
in oversea markets.

personal experience follows.

I took delivery of my 3 on the 29th after ordering the 5th of August. I had no
reservation nor was I a previous owner. The car was built in August though
according to the VIN trackers the number was issued in July.

Overall quality is really good with only a few paint blemishes that were
buffed out. Very slight alignment issue with the frunk but you have to look.
Now I will admit this car has seriously changed my mind with regards to car
interiors, I doubt I could ever go back to a traditional interior as they
would feel cluttered. My previous car was a 2017 Chevrolet Volt and it sold me
on driving EV.

------
gpetukhov
Misleading title. It only lags behind in the US market.

~~~
rcMgD2BwE72F
In Canada too, IIRC.

In other words, BMW lags in all countries where the Model 3 is on sales. Tesla
is reportedly starting the production of left-hand drive Model 3 so one can
expect deliveries of the performance version to start in UK or Australia soon.
I'm curious to see how BMW sales will drop there too.

------
pentae
I wonder if the Model 3 having a backlog of 100s of thousands of orders due to
production delays has anything to do with it?

------
rcMgD2BwE72F
It's even worse for Mercedes, isn't it?

